
Peter Thiel Is Spending $850k to Bring ‘Muslim Registry’ Architect to Senate - srameshc
https://www.theverge.com/21331900/peter-thiel-kris-kobach-kansas-senate-primary-immigration-facebook
======
auganov
This is untrue, a "Muslim Registry" has never been proposed by Kobach.

He called for reinstating the National Security Entry-Exit Registration System
[0], "a system for registering certain non-citizens within the United States,
initiated in September 2002 as part of the War on Terrorism".

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Security_Entry-
Exit_R...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Security_Entry-
Exit_Registration_System)

edit: Just for the record, it would predominantly target Muslims from SOME
countries, so it's not totally crazy for one to call it that (tho inaccurate).
But the article doesn't make any indication of "Muslim Registry" being a
pejorative political term used to criticize the plan.

------
AlexandrB
This pairs especially well with:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23901448](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23901448)

While Peter Thiel may _say_ many things about progress, his actions seem to
imply he thinks that the one of the main barriers to progress is immigrants.

> The PAC’s website describes its mission “to elect candidates who will fight
> to secure our border [and] create an America First immigration policy,”
> alongside strengthening the economy and military.

------
evgen
It is not just Peter Thiel. Some PACs aligned with the Democratic party are
doing the same thing. Making Kobach the nominee is the best path to flipping
the KS Senate seat over to the Dems. Kobach is political poison, but it does
not surprise me that a fascist like Thiel supports him.

